# FSC T-Bird aufrüsten



## juergenh (23. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Fujitsu-Siemens T-Bird

Den würde ich gerne aufrüsten.

Welches Motherboard und welchen Prozessor soll ich nehmen?

Der Rechner soll hauptsächlich für Spiele verwendet werden.

Würde mich freuen, ein paar Tipps zu bekommen.

Grüße,

JuergenH


----------

